# why reversible dough sheeter tables speed are not the same



## openmarketintl (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, lately i have bought a reversible table dough sheeter to use in my pita bread factory.
my plan was to flatten my dough to the thickness i need the i use a round cutting mold to cut out pita shape from it,( this is not how usually pita is made but i really wanted to do this way and basically its working fine and faster our production line.) 
the problem was that i notice that when i flatten the dough using the reversible table dough sheeter once the dough get thin and long it starts to rip in the middle, so i tried to use smaller amount of dough so it will not get too long and rip less and when i finally got to the thickness i need i noticed that the dough i very starched and thinner on the leading side and thicker on the rare side. this created a new problem because the pita that i cat from the front of the dough is thinner and less weight from the one that i will cat from the same roll of dough from its rare/back side. after i was trying to understand why this is happening i discover that it is happening because the tables belts are moving in different speeds. when the sheeter is rolling to the right side the right table belt is moving faster the the left/rare table belt and when the sheeter is rolling to the left so the left table belt is moving faster and the right belt is slower. 

i called my sheeter supplier and he confirmed to me that this is how it meant to be and its not a technical issue.
dose anyone know why this is working like this? and if so how dose everyone can get an even flat long dough with this function?
how come this function doesn't rips your dough in the middle?

also i don't understand even if doesn't rip the dough in the middle the other problem is that let say you were moving your dough at the last run from left table to the right table so the front of the dough will spend more time on the right table then the rare of the dough so the front of the dough will get mach more starched and by that thinner the the rare dough,don't we need this machines to give us an even long and unstarched dough?? 

if anyone know what can help me or were i was going wrong (and again i am very new to working with a reversible dough sheeter) please give me your advice. thanks a lot


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, one side must move slower than the other, the dough has to pass between the metal rollers, if both sides move at the same speed, one side will pull the dough through, causing the dough to stretch.

You need to have the dough portioned and rested before rolling it out.  Next, you have to roll it in smaller "jumps" or decreases, that is from the max. 30 mm to 25mm, then to 20, then to 15, and so on.  If you have large "jumps", the dough will get caught and pinched inbetween the rollers and will most likely tear.  You also need to flour your belts frequently.

Hope this helps.


----------



## openmarketintl (Jul 15, 2013)

thank very mach for your reply,
i did use small amount of dough and did flour well table and as well i was moving rollers down in really small steps
but in the end i always get the front side of the dough (that the side that was spending the longest time on the fast table on the last run) thinner and too starched then the rare side of the dough that comes out thicker and less starch.
the problem it makes me is when i am cutting the round pita shapes using the round mold so the pita that was cut from the front of the dough will also lose their round shape in the second i cut them (because that dough was too stretched) and as well they are mach thiner also because the same reason. and when i am cutting from the same roll of dough but on the back/rare the pita shape will keep there round shape and also will be thicker as this part of the dough wasn't starched.
i saw on youtube that other chef are working with mach longer dough then what i do and also after they get to the thickness they like they install a cutting head (cutting roller) on the table that the last run of the dough will be going out and then it automatically cuts all the dough in the shapes they need simply buy letting all the dough run under that cutting head roller and they get beautiful shapes that are unstretched and in even size. this is also my plan to order a cutting head in the pita shape that i need once the dough sheeter will work out for me as needed (hopefully)
can this be some how also depend of the dough type ? 
i also let my dough rest after out of the mixer for about 15min before i work on it with the sheeter


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I haven't worked with pita dough before.  If the dough is very soft the sheeter will pull/stretch it.  What might be a solution is to scale out the dough in aprox. sizes, rest, and then sheet each individual piece and then cut--one long piece of dough will invariably stretch, it even does this with me when I sheet out puff pastry or pie dough.

There might be other options, there are machines made specifically for pizza dough, where you drop indv. dough pieces down one set of rollers, pick it up, then drop it down again to get a round shape.

Hope this helps...


----------



## openmarketintl (Jul 15, 2013)

dividing the dough to pics is how we made so far and then i use a pizza sheeter to transform the divided dough balls into pita shape. it takes a lot of time and effort to do it that way so this is why i was hoping to change that way to a more faster way using the reversible dough sheeter.
if anyone know how to help me achieve that i will be very glad. tnx again for your help.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, I know, but bread dough doesn't sheet well.  There are some exceptions, like Danish dough, but this is always rolled out very cold, and the fat helps keep the dough firm


----------



## crisanto (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi foodpump, Are you suggesting that for pita bread a roller such as somerset would work better than a reversible flat sheeter?

I'm too am in the pita buss. like the other poster and about a make a purchase but am not sure whether to get a reversible sheeter or a double pass roller?

I would appreciate your opinion here.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## crackerman (Feb 4, 2014)

I make cream crackers day in and day out it is basically a bread dough in that it contains yeast as a live agent.

I use a sheeter to reduce the dough to the required thickness then cut it into the shape required.

when rolling a dough in a machine the dough must always remain relaxed to do this the roller should run slightly faster than the web it is going onto to keep the gluten relaxed and thus producing the required shape, if the web is faster than the roller then you will experience shrinkage in the dough also you cannot reduce the thickness of the dough too much in one go because again you will damage the gluten in it and experience tearing or thinning edges. If the roller is much faster than the web then it will bunch and you will get uneven weights and out of shape product. I hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## abhasib (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Crackerman,

We are new in Bakery business. We bought a used R_ONDO_ SEEWER _SS063._ We need to reduce our sheet to 2-3 mm. It needs us to move the thickness dial less than 0 point. But the final sheet got bunch and uneven.

The machine has lever to run the conveyor. The lever goes to steps. Why is the two steps? We do not any conveyer speed control.

You mentioned WEB speed, does it mean Conveyer speed? How to adjust those speed? I understand that the roller speed need to be slightly faster than conveyor speed?

Hoping you reply.

Thanks.


----------

